# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  شارع العرضه مباشر

## Mr speed

*



*

----------


## Mr speed

*




عاين ده!!
                        	*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*مشكور يا راقي 

ربنا يديم الفرح على الجميع 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*واصل يا حبيب ،،،

واصل حتى النادي ،،،

اربطنا بالحدث ،،،

القطاني احلقنا دايرين نشوف الفرحة في أهلنا ،،،
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تسلم يا حبيب واصل 
*

----------


## Mr speed

*للأسف البطاريه ضعيفه وهذه اللقطات فقط هى المتاحه 
تقبلو اعتذاري
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ما قصرت يا ملك شكرا ليك 
*

----------


## سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*يا اخوي ..الحقنا بالبطارية ..اقصد الصور....بالفيديو يا حبيب ..يا ليتنا كنا معكم ... ولكن سنكون موجودين في النهائي انشاء الله ...
*

----------


## Star Plus

*ألف شكر ياحبيب
ويديك ألف عافية
*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*تسلم ياملك روعة والله 
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا مبدع 
مبروك التأهل وعقبال الصعود للنهائي 
*

----------


## بكوري

*مشكووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مستر اسبيد يا صديقى 

مشكور على الصور 

وخليك مواظب معانا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور ياحبيبنا
                        	*

----------

